# Kitchen Cabinets Trends



## pankowconstruct (Feb 20, 2018)

Can anyone suggest the latest kitchen cabinets? Especially kitchen work triangle styles.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What is kitchen works triangle styles?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't help on the latest trendy styles, but if you are doing a kitchen reno for yourself, get what you like, not what is trendy.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Careful chasing what is seen as new trends. At one time pickled oak flooring and pastel colored porcelain fixtures in bathrooms were seen as the latest thing.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

ChuckF. said:


> Careful chasing what is seen as new trends. At one time pickled oak flooring and pastel colored porcelain fixtures in bathrooms were seen as the latest thing.


Three inch orange shag rug was hot for a while.

:glasses:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I haven't heard of the triangle for years, they seam to ignore that when opening thing up and adding an Island.
It was really important when the lady stayed home and cooked the meal. Now they show off a nice kitchen then go out for diner.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

I see a lot of people using painted cabinets now, I guess that is a trend, I don't understand it. What is wrong with the look of wood. And some of these cabinets are built from real wood and painted over. To me that's like buying a new vehicle and painting it a new color with a paintbrush.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

jlhaslip said:


> Three inch orange shag rug was hot for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> :glasses:




I’ve been to a house in Canada where they had carpet like this. Wow. 

In Canada too, I saw a carpeted bathroom. More wow. I shuddered at the ickiness of it. Think of men or young male kids using the toilet - inevitable wee wee splatters on the floor around the toilet.


----------



## Otto W (May 12, 2016)

Two Knots said:


> What is kitchen works triangle styles?


Took me a few but I believe it's the spacing between the refrigerator, stove and sink to maximizes the space and keep things handy.


As far as trends go I try to stay away from them. Just like others mentioned things come and go, you don't want to have a very dated kitchen in a few short years...


----------

